# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Thailand allgemein > Gesetze Visum >  Visum fuer Thailand

## alter mann

Hallo zusammen

Ich denke mal, unter den Membern hier gibt es einige Zugvoegel.  ::  Sie leben und arbeiten in D A Ch und verbringen ihren Urlaub in Th. Ab Febr. 2015 aendert sich fuer diese Personen etwas bei der Visumbeantragung. Seht hier  http://www.thai-konsulat-nrw.de/   In der mittleren Spalte wird geschrieben, das Visum muss dann persoenlich beantragt werden. Briefzustellung soll dann nicht mehr moeglich sein.

Gruss

alter mann

----------


## schiene

Auf der Seite des Frankfurter Konsulats steht nur "Das Generalkonsulat kann zur Zeit keine Visa-Anträge per Post bearbeiten."
http://www.thaigeneralkonsulat.de/de...#Visaerteilung
Mir war bis jetzt auch nicht bekannt das man das Visum auch per Post bestellen kann/konnte.

----------


## wanlop56

Bei uns in der Schweiz und Konsulat Zürich geht immer noch beides laut HP

http://www.thai-consulate.ch/index.php?id=3

 ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## wein4tler

Na, da bin ich gespannt wie es die Botschaft in Wien handhaben wird. Für mich nicht so schlimm, da ich ja nur 28 km aus dem Weinviertel bis zur Botschaft habe.

----------


## frank_rt

das stuttgarter honorarkonsulat verschickt laut tefonischer auskunft auch per post

----------


## schorschilia

> Bei uns in der Schweiz und Konsulat Zürich geht immer noch beides laut HP


ich schicke meinen Pass seit Jahren nach Basel; kompetente Beratung am Telefon und zügige Bearbeitung des Visa-antrag  

angenommen ich müsste bei neuer Handhabung in Bern vorbei; dann gute Nacht  ::

----------


## pit

> angenommen ich müsste bei neuer Handhabung in Bern vorbei; dann gute Nacht


Warum, weil die Berner den Ruf haben, extrem schnell zu sein?  :: 

 ::

----------


## schorschilia

> Warum, weil die Berner den Ruf haben, extrem schnell zu sein?


der war gut  :: 

nein im Ernst; man weiss von Bern über die Landesgrenzenzen hinaus, dass sie dort nicht gerade "freundlich" sind.
mein letztes "Techtel mechtel" 2002....hatte Flug im Reisebüro gebucht; vergessen ein Visa-antragsformular mitzunehmen. 
Zuhause gegoogelt...Bern kein Formular zum download...weiter gegoogelt....Zürich - tip top, heruntergeladen, ausgefüllt, 25 Fränkli dazugelegt; eingeschickt....eine Woche - 2 Wochen - 3  Wochen...
schorschilia wir nervös; Montag angerufen, da am Samstag Flug mit Thai.....
bekomme am Phone einen Zusammenschriss.........und zu wenig Geld haben sie auch einbezahlt....und das Formular ist von Zürich! 
ich entschuldige mich freundlich ( für was? ) .....dann die Mitteilung; ja wir haben das alte Visaformular zu spät von der Webside genommen......(Super, wie soll ich dann wissen das es jetzt 40.- kostet )
ich erkläre mich bereit den Fehlbetrag nachmittags vorbei zu bringen. - Antwort: nachmittag haben wir geschlossen.
schorschilia am Dienstag mit dem Fehlbetrag im Generalkonsulat erschienen - Botschafter persönlich am Schalter.
schorschilia meint; habe den Pass per Einschreiben geschickt; jetz wird es knapp, bitte nicht zurück schicken. Botschafter sieht das auch so. Kann den Stempel am Freitag abholen.
Freitagmorgen ist schorschilia um 10.30 auf dem Konsulat. - Botschafter sucht in der Schublade...in einem Jogurtbecher hat`s auch noch Pässe...eine Biskuitschachtel ist auch noch mit Pässen belegt...aber schorschilia`s Pass nirgrnds.
Antwort vom Botschafter: jaaaa der ist sicher schon bei ihnen zuhause.....schorschilia meint; wir haben aber doch abgemacht, dass ich den Pass am Freitag hier abholen kann. 
Botschafter:jaaaa der ist sicher schon bei ihnen zuhause.
( wenn man nur die Stimme gehört hat, könnte man meinen es wäre ein Berner Bergbauer ...)
schorschilia merkt da läuft nichts mehr; ausser meine Zeit davon; denn wenn der Postbote; den eingeschriebenen Brief nicht persönlich abgeben kann, gibts heute keinen Pass!
...zuhause angekommen - Briefkasten geöffnet - Abholschein für frühstens Samstag :: 

hat schon jemand am Vorabend für den Urlaub eingepackt, aber nicht gewusst obs wirklich in den Urlaub geht :: 

war eine tolle Nacht, am morgen natürlich ungeschlafen um 8.00 Uhr zur Post...Öffnungszeiten 8.3o........

...war aber pünktlich am Airport - im Flugzeug.....aber nier mehr auf der Embassy in Bern.
wie heisst es doch - wer eine Reise tut, der hat was zu erzählen....manchmal schon vorher....

----------


## wein4tler

Schorschilia, eine gute Geschichte. Die könnte Dir in Österreich auch passieren. Bei einem Amt bei uns fühle ich mich immer wie ein Bittsteller, obwohl die ja die Dienstleister sind und von unseren Steuergeldern bezahlt werden. Außerdem verwenden sie noch immer den Majestätsplural: "Was brauchen wir denn? 
Das werden wie heute nicht mehr schaffen zu erledigen!"
Ich darauf antwortend:"Wir brauchen gar nichts. Ich erwarte von ihnen, dass sie diesen Antrag bearbeiten und zwar noch heute. Ansonsten sehe ich mich gezwungen sofort zum Amtsleiter zu gehen."
Die beamtete Dame wurde zuerst rot im Gesicht, dann aber fiel der Groschen und sie war sehr freundlich und versuchte ihre kundenfreundlichkeit zu zeigen.

----------


## schorschilia

> Ich darauf antwortend:"Wir brauchen gar nichts. Ich erwarte von ihnen, dass sie diesen Antrag bearbeiten und zwar noch heute. Ansonsten sehe ich mich gezwungen sofort zum Amtsleiter zu gehen."


ja so viel Mut fehlt mir halt in diesen Momenten; aber da hast du gekontert !

----------

